# Vegas Baby!!



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

I wanted to put this thread out there for two reasons. 

First, I will be in Vegas May 1 through May 8 - and I would be glad to smoke with any of my fellow BOTL.

Second, I have heard that there are new anti-smoking laws that went into effect in Vegas in 2007, and I am looking for a good place to relax and smoke.

I make at least 1 or 2 trips to Vegas per year with 5 or 6 of my friends (who all love the leaf) - and we have never had problems enjoying a fine cigar before.

Any ideas would be welcome.

Thanks in advance for your input - and I hope I can enjoy a cigar with some of you in the near future!

-Steve


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bump....Im going Saturday and am also interested in some of these questions?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Just got back. The smoking ban applies to bars that serve food. Bar that are more or less on the casino floor are still OK for smoking. Casa Fuente is a must. Del Frisco's restaurant has quite a nice cigar lounge set up as a separate room from the restaurant, but I didn't get there last week, so I don't know if it's still in existence, or whether the ban eliminated it... worth a call, as it was (is?) a great place to smoke, and the steaks are top- notch.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I am heading up there this weekend as well; staying at the Luxor, partying at Hugh Hefner's BDay Bash at the Palms. Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure whether to bring a small or large stockpile of sticks. Looking forward to meeting people and sharing good smokes. 

I agree, Casa Fuente is a must stop, if nothing more than for the mojitos and scenery. Not only are the girls hot, but it is between Victoria's Secret and the Playboy store.


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks guys - I'll keep these places in my plans.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Planning my very first true vacation. Vegas in the later part of June. 

Keep the thread going, need lots of info.

Karma


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I will be there in a couple of weeks, and I can't wait for Casa Fuente. I am new to cigars, but I try to make it to Vegas a couple times a year. If anyone has any questions about bars or eating places, I will be happy to share my knowledge. If there is any other "must see" cigar stops, let me know.

Woogie


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

don't forget Davidoff has a store out there too


----------

